Ask HN: Where do you host your side projects? - sumitsrivastava
======
seanwilson
Heroku, Firebase and Netlify usually. I'm using Firebase and Netlify for
[https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/) at the moment (it's a
Chrome extension that tells you how to improve your website). Minimal hosting
costs and I don't have to worry about what happens when traffic picks up.

------
mindcrime
Most of my stuff is at Linode; but for the last new project I spun up, I moved
to Hetzner just because the pricing is so much better.

~~~
mises
How are speeds compared to Linode? I currently use them, and have gotten a
fairly consistent 1Gbps. I'm also curious about their management
functionality. Linode is very good there; I particularly appreciate the lish
console for if I lock myself out. Any such equivalent there?

~~~
mindcrime
_How are speeds compared to Linode?_

Too early to tell here. The site hasn't been promoted yet and is in "private
beta" mode, so the traffic is trivial. Subjectively, when I visit for testing
and admin stuff, it feels fine, even though the servers are in Europe and I'm
on the US East Coast.

 _I 'm also curious about their management functionality._

I find Linode's stuff to be a little better from a UX perspective, but I have
no particular complaints about Hetzner so far. But keep in mind, I'm running
one app there that I stood up a month ago, which has no paying customers yet.
So I can't exactly offer the most in-depth critique ever.

~~~
mises
Yeah, not a fan of the whole european server thing. Needless lag when no non-
American will use it. Also, not a fan of European regulations. Having a
European server might make me subject to GDPR (?) (or other regs I don't know
about), a risk I don't want to take.

------
mises
I self-host some, with the rest at Linode. Self-hosting is a little hard for
me as I don't have much hardware; I'm hosting various services on Raspberry
Pis and old laptops with one rpi as a reverse proxy for all. Though I don't
recommend it to everyone, as there's a serious security risk if you don't know
what you're doing.

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Yes, that's risky indeed unless you know what you're doing.

How do you do it?

~~~
mises
I close down everything on the home gateway box but one publickey from one ip
(hardened cloud server) with secure ciphers and protocol 2 only. Non-standard
port. Cloud server acts as a jump box, only allowing login from lan ips
(requiring vpn first). This is, in no small part, because of the awful quality
of most isp-issued router/firewall combos.

------
52-6F-62
I’ve been happy with Digital Ocean. It’s versatile, and so far reliable for
mainly small to kid-sized projects. YMMV. From what I understand they’ve
improved over the years.

------
zhte415
Digital Ocean: Reliable, flexible location choice (US, EU, SG), simple, good
pricing for what I need (mainly, small instances, one instance dedicated for
one project).

------
Down_n_Out
Either Hetzner or DigitalOcean. Both have handy API's which makes deploying
new nodes easy (ansible, terraform, ...).

------
franzwong
Digital Ocean and AWS. More on AWS recently because I also want to try some
new services (e.g. AI) it provides

